# is my shrimp pregnant?



## Mark Evans (19 Feb 2010)

is my shrimp pregnant?


----------



## Gill (19 Feb 2010)

Yep, she has a nice saddle


----------



## Nick16 (19 Feb 2010)

we need a side on shot of the belly to see if there are eggs mate. 

if you are refering to the lighter patch on its back, that means its a female. its called the saddle.

if she has a saddle, im not 100% sure it means she is pregnant, shes just 'ready'


----------



## Nelson (19 Feb 2010)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> shes just 'ready'


i agree with nick.


----------



## samc (19 Feb 2010)

this is the first stage of the egg development  in a couple of weeks they will be in the belly


----------



## mattyc (20 Feb 2010)

she is defo female but isnt up the duff yet!!


----------



## Mark Evans (21 Feb 2010)

Thanks everyone!   

i'll keep my eye out for frisky goings on....i'll try and do a HD vid


----------



## LondonDragon (21 Feb 2010)

Yours is not, but mine are


----------



## Simon D (21 Feb 2010)

Stunning pictures Paulo, I particularly like the 1st and 3rd. Absolutely amazing!!


----------

